# wer möchte mit mir risiko programmieren?



## Guest (8. Mrz 2008)

hey,

und zwar das original Risiko Spiel. Das ganze wird nicht veröffentlicht, da es wohl copyright rechte darauf gibt.
es ist einfach ein Projekt zum Spaß, dass man dann alleine zocken oder seinen Freunden geben kann.

Es ist ziemlich viel Arbeit, vorallem den CPU spielen lassen erfordert schon viel Arbeit, da man ihn zumindest einigermassen "intelligent" spielen lassen sollte.
Deshalb möchte ich das nicht alleine machen.

Im Moment steht fast noch nix, ich bin gerade dabei die Map einzuscannen und pixelgenaue Polygone für die einzelnen Länder zu erstellen, sodass die interne Darstellung der der eingescannten Map auf dem Bildschirm genau gleicht.

Das ist aber nicht schwer, nur ein wenig Arbeit.

Die Kampfengine, also das Auswürfeln und das bestimmen, wer jetzt gewonnen hat, steht auch schon größtenteils, ist ja auch nicht sonderlich kompliziert  Auch das zufällige Verteilen der Länder zu Spielbeginn ist schon fertig geplant, umsetzen kann man es halt erst wenn ich mit der Erstellung aller Länder fertig bin, denn erst dann kann man sie ansprechen.

Für die grafische Darstellung des Spiels hab ich schon ein paar Vorstellungen, so hätte ich jetzt z.B. gesagt dass die Einheiten auf einem Land durch einen Kreis (in Farbe des Spielers, der das Land kontrolliert) und einer Zahl darin repräsentiert werden. Aber da leg ich mich noch nicht so fest.

Die grafischen Effekte beschränken sich ansonsten nur auf:
-Aufleuchten einer Landesgrenze wenn man mit der Maus über das entsprechende Land fährt,
-Aufleuchten des Landes in z.B. rot oder so, wenn man es angreifen will
-Würfel werden nicht animiert, sondern sind nur Bilder, lediglich die Partei, die gewonnen hat wird hervorgehoben, 
indem die entsprechenden Würfel blinken oder sich erhellen etc (Im Original Risiko gibt es ja 3 rote Würfel für Angreifer und 2 blaue für Verteidiger)

Man sieht, es ist nicht schwer, alles nur drawPolygon und fillPolygon und dann evtl fillRectangle für die Würfel-Zeichnungen oder os.

Die größte Arbeit ist wie gesagt die CPU-Steuerung, im Sinne, dass es das schwerste sein wird. Der Umfang ist ansonsten halt generell recht groß, es ist alles nicht so schwer aber ich würde halt gerne Hilfe haben.

Also..mich würde freuen wenn sich jemand anbietet, dieses Projekt mit mir zusammen zu machen.

Noch paar infos zu mir:

Ich studier im jetzt dann 4.Semester Informatik und mach seit einigen Monaten in meiner Freizeit intensiv Java (hatte aber schon 2 Semster Java).

Ich hab z.B. neulich ein Tetris-Spiel gemacht, hier zu finden im Thread "wer möchte ne Runde Tetris spielen" oder so.

Also wer Lust hat, das Game mit mir zu machen, der soll sich doch bitte melden 

ps: Das ganze hat keine Eile, also kein Stress... Es ist nur ein Freizeitprojekt und stellt für mich auch eher das Ziel des Dazulernens dar, als jetzt ein supergeniales Risikospiel zu machen was man dann verkauft 

mfg


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2008)

Schau dir mal JRisk an und überleg was daran zu verbessern ist. Und dann mach es.


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2008)

Hey,

ich kenne JRisk, und finde es ist totale floodware. ich habs kurz gespielt aber ich fands mega nervig.
es dauert ungefähr 5 minuten bis eine runde vorbei is weil das würfeln etc viieeel zu lang gezogen ist.

man kann in JRisk zwar allerhand machen, aber wie gesagt... es ist zu viel meiner Meinung.
Deshalb will ich ja nur das original Risiko machen, ohne den ganzen Schnickschnack, das Original Spiel ist schon gut genug 

Da gestalte ich den Spielablauf selbst lieber flüssiger als in JRisk. Aber danke trotzdem für den Tipp.


----------



## Quaxli (9. Mrz 2008)

Was hast Du sonst schon programmiert?


----------



## Guest (10. Mrz 2008)

also das tetris war eigentlich das erste und bisher einzige spiel was ich gemacht hab.

aber das risiko is ja nicht so schwer (ausser CPU intelligenz), ich habs schon fast komplett geplant, es dauert halt nur bisschen.

Hast du Lust mitzumachen? Bisher steht:

Länderdatenbank
Teil vom Grundkonzept der Missions-Datenbank
Teil der Spieler-Klasse
größter Teil der Grafik (fehlen nur noch Icons für die Buttons und n Hintergrundbild fürs Menu), aber
Map und das Aufleuchten etc. ist schon fast komplett fertig.
ganz grober Umriss des Ablauf-Threads
Die map mit allen Ländern als Pixelgenaue Polygone (muss nur noch auf nem Zeichenpad gemacht werden, dauert 5 mins dann hat man Polygone die exakt so sind wie auf dem Spielbrett zu sehen)
das meiste vom Kampfsystem

Computer-Steuerung fehlt halt noch komplett.

Aber ich will das nicht so schnell hinrotzen, ich möchte auf jeden fall erst mal eine grobe implementierung machen, nur um zu sehen, auf welche grösseren Probleme man evtl. stösst, und dann halt ins Detail gehen, den Code aufräumen und besser strukturieren, immer intelligenteren Computergegner usw.

Und das dauert halt 

Naja..also bist herzlich eingeladen, wenn du willst kann ich dir ja mal ne Art UML-Diagramm geben wie es im Moment aussieht.


----------



## pyr0t0n (10. Mrz 2008)

aloah, mich würde interessieren wie du das mit den ländern usw genau machst also mit den polygonen habe damit noch keine erfahrungen machen können. Kannst du das mal irgendwie beschreiben oder hast du da nen tutorial zu ?

BTW.: Würde schon gerne mitmachen, allerdings weis ich nicht inwiefern das meine Java Kenntnisse übersteigt hbe zwar schon einige spiele programmiert darunter.

- Nimmspiel (Graifsch Klickbare Münzen + Netzwerkversion für 2 Spieler)
- TicTacToe
- Aktuell Schiffeversenken ( verfeinere noch die KI)
- naja und in der Schule langweilt der lehrer uns mit WOrms ^^


----------



## Guest (10. Mrz 2008)

es ist ein lernprojekt. klar soll das spiel dann spass machen und möglichst schön/gut sein, aber es geht mir persönlich darum, zu lernen.
Und das kann es ruhig auch für alle anderen sein, also wenn du lust hast, mach mit, es ist egal wieviel/was du machst eigentlich.

wegen den ländern:
ich hab die map eingescannt, hab sie als hintergrundgrafik ins panel gelegt, und hab dem panel nen mouseMotionListener verpasst.

in der methode mouseDragged() hab ich dann gesagt:

System.out.println( "addVertex("+e.getPoint().x+","+e.getPoint().y+");");

dann hab ich einfach mit der maus die länder nachgefahren und hatte dann in der console als ausgabe paar hundert zeilen dieser addVertex(x,y) anweisungen.

und addVertex(x,y) ist bei mir halt die methode, mit der ich dem Polygon nen Eckpunkt gebe.

So konnte ich innerhalb weniger minuten alle länder als pixelgenaue polygone erstellen.

ansonsten gilt für polygone: es gibt z.B. die methode contains(Point), die prüft, ob ein punkt innerhalb des Polygons liegt.
So kann man eben extrem leicht die Länder aufleuchten lassen und die Grenzen blinken lassen etc wenn man mit der Maus im Spielfeld rumtut.

also wie gesagt, wenn du mitmachen willst, mach mit.

Hätte auch schon ne Aufgabe: Du könntest das Menü gestalten, also die Buttons erstellen, aufs Panel legen, ihnen Icons verpassen und nen ActionListener.

Wenn du das doof findest, findet sich bestimmt auch noch einiges andere


----------



## pyr0t0n (10. Mrz 2008)

würde mal sagen wir sprechen das per mail oder icq ab weis ja net was du hast meine icq nummer ist jedenfalls 148-973-705


----------

